# well i started it



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

i am doing avon online and as soon as i get the money i am starting a health and wellness store online also. So I am excited i am starting on the path i have been fighting towards. And ya know what i won't let anyone make me feel bad about anything i am doing. I will do what is best for me and mine. SO hopefully within 2 years i will be self reliant. woohoo!


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats to you, pastelsummer! Here's to self reliance!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats, what's your avon web site? I would like to buy some stuff and would love to help you out.

rebecca


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats on the Avon. I am loving my business too! Good luck!


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

My online store is youravon.com/eferrel it should be in my signature to noy sure if i changed that or not yet


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I will offer you the same advice I've given others here who have posted about MLM "opportunies": Go to eBay and do a search of the product name. ("Avon" produces more than 102,000 active listings.) Next, go to "Completed listings" and see what products actually are selling for. Can you match or beat those prices? Because that's what you're up against.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Because of Stormy, I'm now selling Avon. I also have an online Avon webstore. It sure is fun, isn't it!?!


www.youravon.com/blucore

Barb


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm doing great with my Avon business. Alot of naysayers online, but I am making money!! I have found that Avon "sells" itself. Congrats Mollysmom!


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

it si fun.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm enjoying my Avon business so much. I'm planning to go to Avon's World Tour in Altanta, Georgia on January 13, 2011. I'm so excited. I feel like Avon is helping me become a better person, because I am growing as a woman, becoming more. I also love the idea of growing my online shop, it is so 21st Century, to shop online!

Best of both worlds: Feed the animals on your farm, then go Avon shopping online. Love it!


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Pastel! How is your Avon business doing? Mine is growing day by day. I love Avon!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not a nay-sayer, I'm a skeptic. I'd like to know how long each of you have been selling Avon, and what your yearly net income is from it. What is your profit or take-home pay. Please don't post it here as that is personal information, but PM me as I would like to really know if this is worth the effort and time. I, too, am looking for a home based business.
Thanks!


----------

